
The maze of innovation - waqasaday
https://productlogic.org/the-maze-of-innovation/
======
brudgers
The maze write-up: [https://medium.com/@danielfschmidt/a-maze-map-of-
innovation-...](https://medium.com/@danielfschmidt/a-maze-map-of-innovation-
cbb6d596da43#.wegdm4pmr)

